# E-Collars



## EimaiLykos (Jul 2, 2013)

My 9 month old GSD, Murphy, just went through 7 weeks of E-Collar training. The trainer said he was working at a 2-2.5 level stimulus without distractions, and a 3.5-4 with distractions. Well I take him home and start practicing with him. The TriTronics G3 has 10 levels of stimulus, starting with a "half." (.5, 1, 1.5, 2, etc). Working in a field without distractions, I start with .5. I asked for a heel, giving a momentary "bump." Murphy screamed and tucked tail like I'd just clubbed him or something. I checked the remote and the collar for any issues; there weren't any. I even tested the collar on my leg through a few levels. Everything was fine. I tried again with him, and got the same reaction. He's clearly received the training, because he'll obey the commands with and without stimulus. I saw them demonstrate what they'd taught him on a level 2 stimulus. Does anyone know why he's being such a pantywaist about it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Contact the trainer and ask him/her why this reaction? Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Something doesn't seem right at all. I have the same collar and on .5 I felt nothing at all. I have not taken the collar past 1.5 on my dog and that was during protection. Usually it's on 1. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you give your dog a command and then shock him?



EimaiLykos said:


> My 9 month old GSD, Murphy, just went through 7 weeks of E-Collar training. The trainer said he was working at a 2-2.5 level stimulus without distractions, and a 3.5-4 with distractions. Well I take him home and start practicing with him. The TriTronics G3 has 10 levels of stimulus, starting with a "half." (.5, 1, 1.5, 2, etc).
> 
> >>>>> Working in a field without distractions, I start with .5. I asked for a heel, giving a momentary "bump."<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Does the TriTinocs collar only have shock, no vibrate?

I put two of my dogs in residency training last spring. For my GSD it was an Epic Fail. Only created issues. For my hound (Weimaraner), it was a godsend. But even she only ever needs the vibrate. And she is *crazy* wayward, she gets on a scent and she's gone... Without the collar. Even then, if I had raised her from a pup, I can't imagine I would need the collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Take dog and collar back to trainer and get to bottom of situation....you will get so much different advice here it may do more harm than good. Take him back....could be something you are doing or missing...or a lot of things ....go back!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Agree, go back to the trainer. You will get a million speculations here, but if you paid for the training you should be able to ask them all the questions you want and get the right answers because they are the ones who have worked with your dog and the collar


----------



## EimaiLykos (Jul 2, 2013)

I spoke to the trainer. He refunded me, but only with the stipulation that I give the collar back (they purchase one for you). Murphy will not listen at all. He refuses to "stay" because he's so afraid to be far from me (having been shocked into a recall so many times in training). They ruined him. He cries if I even give him a stern look, but won't listen for treat/clicker training. He's got absolutely no ball drive whatsoever. What do I do? I've trained much bigger, angrier dogs. I'm at a loss with this one. I don't know how to handle his complete lack of motivation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I know I give this advice a lot when it comes to ecollars, but pm LouCastle....he's very knowledgeable to Ecollars and may be able to give you some insight into your problems and if you aren't by him maybe he can recommend someone near you. So sorry, this sounds terrible....did you leave him with the trainer alone to train?


----------



## EimaiLykos (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a 7 week board and train. I'm pregnant and dealing with health issues, so it was the best option at the time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

EimaiLykos said:


> What do I do?


Honestly? If I were in your shoes, I'd treat it like a rehab-from-abuse case. Start with rebuilding the trust and relationship that's been destroyed. Don't even worry about formal obedience at this stage. The dog needs to feel safe at a basic level before the usual motivators can be put into play, and if you don't have that, then that's where you need to begin.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That seems very high if there are only 10 levels. This is why I use brands with 100+ levels so the jump is small. It sounds like he was trained at a very high level and has developed an over reaction and fear to even the smallest amount of stim. Some dogs never overcome e collar abuse, in the sense of ever being able to use it on him. I had a foster that had this happen and he took to biting at the leash and persons hands holding the leash when he felt the stim, even at a very low stim. 

Please email Lou castle. He will help you, if your pup can still be worked on the collar. If food and balls don't motivate your dog what about old fashioned praise? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thinking about the numbers. My e collar goes up to 100. So under distractions that would be like working her at a 45. And that trainer used that to TEACH the behavior over and over. My dog would freak out too. I used a 6-15 on my collar, for my dog. Depending on distraction levels. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

